# This ones for you DAREN ....it's UGLY!!!!



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

For the newbies...we used to joke around in this section about UGLY wood and Daren usually was in here with us...I still try to stay in touch with him BUT I really miss his posts...THANKS for all you've helped me with Daren !!!

This is a LARGE cherry crotch split I acquired a few years back. This first pics are of the log peeled (bark rotted), and how UGLY it really is.

I did get my new Cook adjustable blade guides and felt lubricator installed and I HAD to try them out. IF any of you sawyers are wanting the best out of your saw, my advice is to add the Cooks greasable and adjustable blade guides also along with the blade leveling tool.

I'll post the sawed wood soon!!!! Enjoy!!!!

This is where the 36" half I'm sawing came from 2 yrs ago.









Rotted bark being peeled








There'll be some interesting pieces in here








The whole UGLY!!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

This log was 36"+ in dia and 10' long. Saddly we found a few things as a sawyer we don't want to (BUT with NO DAMAGES!!! GLORY!!!)...that dreaded "blue stain" along with it's causes....1st stain I started checking the blade cut parallel to a strand of barbwire, after chiseling around and "chasing the wire" it was a short loop held by 2 bend # 16 penny nails.....2nd one was 3 roofing tacks (I'd say a "NO Tresspassing" sign) and I happened to saw on each side of the group, I seen the stain and chiseled around and surprisingly found all 3 together in the same pocket.

























The pics today are of "salvaged" pieces ( slab edges pieces produced while squaring) that we rechainsaw into usable smaller accent and table slabs. You'll notice ( in the next set of pics below)the spalting in the outer sapwood but spalting usually only shows in heartwood as a darker/deeper colored growth rings that I've noticed that I usually call aging color. Cherry and walnut heartwood have natural decay resistance and you find very few blackline spalting in them BUT it has happened from a few pics others have posted. I salvage knots and almost any part that has heartwood.....very little waste.









Notice the dreaded blue stain mark.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Continued*

I throw out very little....

This pic is the actual slab back prior to retrimming








after re trimming front, notice the difference in color where the spalted sapwood is








2 more re trimmed pieces with spalting.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's a few to look at....


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*qtr sawn 8/4 Aged Cherry*

The main crotch section had very little feathering.....the feather is still with the tree section :huh::blink::thumbdown: BUT produced some PURTY 12" wide qtr sawn slabs.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's the link to this Cherry posted on my website...
http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html

Please Enjoy!!!!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man that is some beautiful wood Tim, xcuse me for droolin. :smile:

Do you ever run across and flaming box elder?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks BigJim......I don't think I have a one that I know of on my farm and I haven't seen many around at other places...The farmers hated them so bad here they kept them cut down and burned.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man that is a shame, that is some kinda beautiful wood. Thanks for sharing the great photos of your lumber.


----------

